# Can I connect a standalone Tivo with a satellite receiver box?



## peter72 (Jul 24, 2006)

I have a standalone Tivo 2 that has been working fine for some time with cable. I switched last week to directv and got a directv standard satellite receiver box. I thought I could connect the Tivo to the receiver via the serial cable to switch channels. I discovered that the receiver does not have a serial port. So I tried the IR cable which did not work either. 
Since we want to be able to watch one program while recording another we would not mind geting a second receiver. I thought about buying a Sony SAT-A or B55 from Ebay which has a serial port. Does anybody have any recent experience if that will work? If I buy a used access card with the receiver can I use it? Is it legal? 

I hope somebody has an answer for me. 
Thanks


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Before giving up on your current DirecTV Receiver, check out the Tivo Satellite Receiver Compatibility information here http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=128743 for the best way to interface your Tivo and DirecTV Receiver.

If you decide to replace your receiver with an old one, just contact DirecTV for a new access card. They might waive the $20 fee. There's nothing illegal about it as long as you activate the receiver on your DirecTV account.


----------



## GreenMachine05 (Jul 24, 2006)

I ran into the same problem this weekend. I use the panasonic (think something 810) and have the H20 box. It was very important on the positioning of the IR cable. Tivo is on my network and did all the updates with DTV. Then I had to select the Direct TV as the manufacturer of the DTV Receiver. Tivo works fine but not in HD until I can get a new one. I had to dummy down the resolution to 480 from 1080 to get a picture. 

Overall works. Definetly want the dual tuners in the HD DVR though.


----------



## peter72 (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks, guys.
The model I have is the D11 from DirecTV. I could not find it in the list you mentioned...any idea? Does anybody know if the combination Sony SAT A55 or B55 and standalone Tivo work?

Thanks.


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

peter72 said:


> Since we want to be able to watch one program while recording another we would not mind geting a second receiver.


Do yourself a favor and get a Tivo-based Series 2 DirecTV unit (see this topic on locating one) and sell or park your old SA unit.

Dual tuners, totally integrated (no serial cable or IR blaster), 100% identical-to-original recording quality. No phone line needed as it gets (14 days) guide data via satellite. If you get a non-R10 unit you can Zipper it and have networked access and extra features.

DTV charges a $5.99/mo. DVR fee, but that is for as many DVRs as you can put onto your account - it's not a _per box_ fee. I have 4 Zipper'd DTivos at my house and the MRV (multi-room viewing) feature is great!


----------



## peter72 (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks for your advice. I have some more newbie questions, though. If I would get a directv series 2 Tivo, like the R10 can I transfer my access card to that receiver? Does it have the option to view one channel and record another one? What happens to my Tivo subscription? Can I just transfer it or will directv provide me with the service for the 5.99/month? Sorry, for the rather "stupid" questions but I want to be sure before I put more money in this "project".

Thanks


----------



## Eben (Jul 19, 2001)

peter72 said:


> Thanks for your advice. I have some more newbie questions, though. If I would get a directv series 2 Tivo, like the R10 can I transfer my access card to that receiver? Does it have the option to view one channel and record another one? What happens to my Tivo subscription? Can I just transfer it or will directv provide me with the service for the 5.99/month? Sorry, for the rather "stupid" questions but I want to be sure before I put more money in this "project".
> 
> Thanks


Depending on the directv csr you get, you may be able to transfer your access card. With both tuners activated (2 sat lines) the dtivo receiver can record two channels while you watch an already recorded program (it can be activated with one tuner, allowing you to view one recorded program while it records another). Your tivo sub is separate and generally can't be transferred. Directv will provide the "tivo" service for $5.99.


----------



## peter72 (Jul 24, 2006)

I did some more experiments with the D11 receiver and the my standalone Tivo yesterday by again trying to connect them with the IR cable. After some not successfull trials with the positioning of the IR-emitters the way it is described in the tivo manual I tried to fix the lamp of the IR cable directly in front of the IR sensor and....it works. The channel changing (with the tivo remote) is a bit slow but I think I will go with this setup for a while.
Thanks for all your tips.


----------

